# Mojo's flaring ducks??



## jcanderson13 (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been noticing duck don't seem to come in to my mojo ducks like they use to, even seems they flare the ducks sometimes. I've tried turning the wings off still seems the same. Im thinking of leaving them out of the spread. I hunt mostly public land idk if they have seen to many of them or what. Anyone else have this trouble?


----------



## vrooom (Dec 5, 2013)

If I had those problems i would ditch them


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 5, 2013)

only time i use them is right at daylight, then i'll turn'm off and take them down


----------



## fowl player (Dec 5, 2013)

imo they only work a few days at the first split of the season. they def see them alot. jerk string is the way to go for movement.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 5, 2013)

I dont even mess with them anymore. Too many out there.


----------



## tgw925 (Dec 5, 2013)

On a sunny blue bird day, mojo's can be very effective. On a cloudy day, stick to a jerk cord to put some movement on the water and hang the spinners up. Even though the motion winged decoys are very effective, I personally believe that they have made ducks a lot smarter over the previous years.


----------



## paleman (Dec 5, 2013)

fowl player said:


> imo they only work a few days at the first split of the season. they def see them alot. jerk string is the way to go for movement.



I second the jerk string!


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 5, 2013)

I would take them out of your spread, some make noise, some the paint shines, and ducks do get smart to any "trick" try and see for yourself.


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 5, 2013)

Professional guide we used to hunt with would turn them off from time/time...most often during mid-day.
he had 9 robo/mojo and almost every imaginable circus toy decoy on the market and hundredshundreds of decoys..it was a merry-go round of activity,but if the ducks wernt cooperating in mid-day he would turn them all off and get realreal particular about camo and everyones movement to be still/quiet..


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 5, 2013)

jcanderson13 said:


> I've been noticing duck don't seem to come in to my mojo ducks like they use to, even seems they flare the ducks sometimes. I've tried turning the wings off still seems the same. Im thinking of leaving them out of the spread. I hunt mostly public land idk if they have seen to many of them or what. Anyone else have this trouble?



Believe it or not some of the most fun I ever had was just 3 decoys in a backpack with a zebco33 and a heavy weight in a small public pond enclosure..

I went off by myself threw out the 2 magnum mallard decoys and tied the 3rd up on the fishing line and reel..

Every few minutes I would tug and splash the little decoy on the line.

for some reason the mallards poured into the small backside where I was sitting and just *Landed *no circling roundround..no calling...Nothing.
 they just turned and landed next to the 2 decoys?

But to show you how much people over call and how much over work they put into decoys and robo/mojo that isn't needed..
Several times I fell asleep and woke up with a hole full of ducks..
They had come in and landed..No calling..no jerking..

They were just swimming with my decoys,i would wake up and count ..1,2,3...hey wait a minute?..4,5,6?...BoomBoomBoom!!..# dead birds on the water.Awesome!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 5, 2013)

They've seen everything you throw at them way before they get down here.....


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 5, 2013)

ill usually use them at daylight...the first duck I see flare ill pick ill pull it...ducks are getting smarter


----------



## KrazyLegs (Dec 5, 2013)

You gotta have mojos spinning.


----------



## icdedturkes (Dec 5, 2013)

As mentioned on water they are not very effective anymore, but on dry fields the ducks go dumb to them.. 

As someone mentioned they still work pretty well in the first minute or 2 of light.. Alot of days when off the X they will buy you a look but birds will not finish, you pull em you do not even get the look. Something we have had better success with in these situations is pushing the stake as deep as you can so that the butt of the mojo is touching the water on the upwind side of your spread. Keep it on until you are sure the birds see it and turn and than hit the remote and turn it off..


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Dec 5, 2013)

personally, i've seen too many instances where mojos are paired up with "over zealous" hunters; hail calling to wood ducks all morning over their dozen widgeon dekes.  I think the birds have figured out the fakes...   JERK STRIIIIIIIIIING!


----------



## Mark K (Dec 5, 2013)

Being where the ducks want to be helps better than any mojo!!


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 5, 2013)

Mark K said:


> Being where the ducks want to be helps better than any mojo!!



Truth.


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 5, 2013)

My logic : from what I've experienced/heard, the average group of hunters puts out 1-3 mojo's. The most I've hunted over is 4 (2 regular and 2 on a vortex). Just like being call shy, I would think the birds eventually pick up that they get their little tail feathers shot at the majority of the times they see those 1-3 sets of spinning wings. 

I'll go jerk chord over mojo 10/10 times -- if I'm hunting over water that is


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 5, 2013)

You got to change how you decoy birds and it does matter what kind of birds you shoot. Divers will come and keep coming. Puddle ducks are different story.


----------



## hawghntr21 (Dec 6, 2013)

jerk string...i tried a mojo a few times and never really had good luck with them...I've also never seen a duck hover over the water like a humminbird...I'm sure the other ducks haven't seen another duck do that either, They are smarter than we give them credit for.


----------



## birddog52 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well if you had seen mojo from here to canada been shot at and survied wouldn,t you flare & spook too


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2013)

Depends on where you hunt and how much pressure the birds have. Puddle ducks are wary. Divers can be shot at and still come back to the same spread. Allot of birds in the salt have not been shot at or seen a decoy. But I could see where they might be a problem in an area that gets pounded day in and day. I have seen late season bird shy away from regular decoys. That why you can not do the same thing every time you hunt and expect to come up with a limit every time you go. You got to be ready to move change up what your are doing call more or maybe call less. Go with a large spread or maybe 1/2 a dozen. duck hunting will change as the season goes along you just have to be ready to change with it. Good luck.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 6, 2013)

Mojos are good to kill newly migrated ducks into a area and divers. Wood ducks will come into them sometimes depending on where your hunting. Other than that big ducks will become leary of them very quickly... Especially if your hunting in an area with an abundance of pressure. If they arent working ditch them, try a jerk rig to give your spread some motion. have to be flexible as a duck hunter to give yourself the best oppritunity for success


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 6, 2013)

I kinda think mojo's have turned into a "put a couple out because I can" mentality.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 6, 2013)

we put one out in a real thick woodie hole and they were all over it, other then that i dont like them!


----------



## Bdub (Dec 6, 2013)

I hunt lakes that are mostly divers with the occasional puddle duck. And I see mojos flare divers and I can honestly say I have never seen a teal flare from a mojo. all the ones I have shot up to last sunday landed with in 5 ft of my mojo. But where I hunt its hard to hope that some teal are going to fly by when I get mostly divers. Jerk string is tuff to put out when you cant wade but it makes a big difference.


----------



## icdedturkes (Dec 6, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> we put one out in a real thick woodie hole and they were all over it, other then that i dont like them!



Thats something else I have noticed in tight quarters where they see it for a second and have to make a quick decision they work better than on open water where they stare at it for a 1/4 mile.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 8, 2013)

I haven't used my mojos for the last three years due to them all having dead batteries so after reading in one of the post about  cheap replacement batteries I ordered a few for my mojos. I used one of them for the first time Sturday and have to say they seem to scare the birds. I had one group of 3 come in early and they worked in perfectly the mojo was running and the jerk rig had the deks  bobbing. Bam three mallards coming in at 20 yards…perfect. The next group (5 woodies) came in about 20 minutes later they came in from the left started to commit and about 60 yards out they turned and headed for dodge. The last group to show up was 4 mallards they came in from behind us and I'm not sure they could see the mojo until they turned and started to come into our 6 decoy spread and the same as the woodies they started to come in and then 60 yards out they banked back hard to the right and never looked back.

The mojo will be staying home I hate it that I bought those batteries now.


----------



## triton196 (Dec 8, 2013)

I think they have their place and time but if you think about it how many ducks have you ever seen sitting about two feet off the water on a pole flapping their wings. I own one but rarely use it.


----------



## greenheadarcher (Dec 9, 2013)

I havent had any success with mine either. Ducks will circle a couple times and then keep flaring off. Dont waste your time with them.


----------

